# Pc direkt dannach Router



## Mutilus (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo
ich besitze 2 netwerkkarten in einem rechner und will mit dem direkt ans internet angeschlossen sein. Dann wollte ich denn router an die 2 netztwerkkarte anschliesen(signal durchschleifen).
Und wollte jetzt fragen ob das möglich ist und welche einstellung ich da vor nehmen muss.
WXp :d-link 624


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Also erstens, kleiner Tipp (ist nicht böse gemeint), ich würde die Netiquette beachten und zweitens, ich verstehe deine Frage nicht so genau?


----------



## FrankO (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo Mutilus,
ja das sollte möglich sein.
1. Netzwerkkarte DSL (nehm ich mal an) an dieser muß das PPPover Ethernet Protokoll installiert sein (am besten den Raspppoe-Treiber benutzen) die MTU auf 1472 einstellen.
2. Netzwerkkarte Lokal, hier muß das TCP/IP -Protokoll installiert sein. Am besten Du vergibst eine Adresse mit fester IP aus einem privaten Class C Netz
192.168.0.254 Netzwerkmaske 255.255.255.0. Auf dem Rechner muß ein Routing-Protokoll laufen oder IP forwarding aktiviert werden.
3. Router, hier muß eine feste Route zu deinem Rechner eingetragen werden zur 192.168.0.254 an den anderen Ports (Lokales Netz) über DHCP oder feste IP-Adressen ganz nach belieben.
4. Der Rechner vor dem Router stellt einen absoluten Schwachpunkt dar und sollte mit einer Firewall abgesichert werden ;-) 
z.B. Agnitum Outpost Pro
Alle Dienste die nach "innen" gelangen sollen müssen jedoch am Rechner und in der Firewall freigeschaltet werden....viel Erfolg dabei.
Ansonsten ist der Aufbau sehr empfehlenswert im Gegensatz zur Behauptung der Routerhersteller handelt es sich hierbei um eine echte DMZ.
gruß Frank


----------

